# Is there any value in this? VERY old exercizer



## biggermustache (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2020)

@fordmike65


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2020)

Got to be the oldest I've ever laid eyes on!!!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm sure someone would want it as a conversation piece.  Very cool.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2020)

i dig it
seems if any "bike" was suited to be repurposed as a table or workbench this one's it.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 31, 2020)

Works for me!  Neat piece!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2020)

Very early, very cool. I picked up an unusual CCM exercise bike from a pal ( I may even use it, long Winter here/most gyms and pools closed, walking in snow and ice is ok, but falling sucks). To be polite, not step on your thread, I'll post on it's own.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

@Jesse McCauley @New Mexico Brant


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2020)

It would make a great boat anchor.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 31, 2020)

Cool decorator piece for someone's loft.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 31, 2020)

I like the Everlast variations of these exercisers, my guess would be 1930's? Obviously had some replacement bits over the years.
Originally, at least in some cases, these came with a dial that is very much in line with the very elaborate stationary bike race setups of the turn of the 20th century. 

vintage everlast cast iron exercise bike working order with rare matching dial | eBay


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2020)

catfish said:


> It would make a great boat anchor.....


----------



## biggermustache (Dec 31, 2020)

So...not really?


----------



## the tinker (Dec 31, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> i dig it
> seems if any "bike" was suited to be repurposed as a table or workbench this one's it.



For a bike collector, that also does leather work, it would make a great stitching pony.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yeah..it's old, but not quite as old as it looks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a couple of exercisers a '40 Shelby Beauty Bike and a '40s Rollfast. Interesting pieces but value wise about $200-300. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2020)

the tinker said:


> For a bike collector, that also does leather work, it would make a great stitching pony.



hey that might work!
or mount a white mountain on it and burn some calories, enjoy & repeat


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 31, 2020)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1329723



If you were nearby I’d come get it and give it a home.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 31, 2020)

the tinker said:


> For a bike collector, that also does leather work, it would make a great stitching pony.



Or Ol’Tink could hook a generator to it to operate his Lionel trains!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 31, 2020)

biggermustache said:


> So...not really?



There's another on ebay $1800 without yard counter and was 2 here in 2011  for $1,500 each. Might be a hard sell at those prices but. Antique EVERLAST Cast Iron Exercise Bicycles (2ea) for Sale | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera | The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (thecabe.com)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yea I’m not seeing anywhere near that!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 31, 2020)

I would think if you got $200, you are doing good.  It's neat, but not much demand, in my opinion.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I have a couple of exercisers a '40 Shelby Beauty Bike and a '40s Rollfast. Interesting pieces but value wise about $200-300. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1329742
> 
> ...



Cool, I guess it's safe now ( thread is well appreciated/responded to for me to post as well). Kinda a CCM Rocket bike?


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2021)

Like Brant said, it's a nice decoration piece , put a nicer period seat and a chain on and i am sure a good conversation piece
100% sure that everyone visiting would have a crack at it
it has the right patina IMO
and like most said, for $200 would be a good purchase for someone


----------



## Ed Minas (Jan 1, 2021)

I love it.  Would one million dollars take it off your hands?    LOL


----------

